# Java Absturz EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION (0xc0000005)



## jumper474 (3. Nov 2010)

Moin,

ich habe hier ein kleines, jedoch recht nerviges Problemchen. Ich muss dazu sagen das ich purer Anwen der und definitiv kein Profi in Anpassungen oder ähnlichem bin. Leider bringt auch Google einen Haufen Lösungsvorschläge bis zum kompletten Hardwaretausch, das mag ich dann allerdings doch nicht glauben, vor allem da sich der Fehler, welcher recht häufig auftritt, immer wieder auf die jvm.dll bezieht und daher ja nicht explizit auf ein Gerät bezogen ist.

Nachfolgend die Komplette Fehlöermeldung, wäre schön wenn jemand eine Lösung parat hätte...

Danke im Voraus...


#
# A fatal error has been detected by the Java Runtime Environment:
#
#  EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION (0xc0000005) at pc=0x6d961d45, pid=1592, tid=2880
#
# JRE version: 6.0_22-b04
# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (17.1-b03 mixed mode windows-x86 )
# Problematic frame:
# V  [jvm.dll+0x171d45]
#
# If you would like to submit a bug report, please visit:
#   HotSpot Virtual Machine Error Reporting Page
#

---------------  T H R E A D  ---------------

Current thread (0x009c8400):  JavaThread "main" [_thread_in_vm, id=2880, stack(0x00a50000,0x00aa0000)]

siginfo: ExceptionCode=0xc0000005, writing address 0x00000058

Registers:
EAX=0xed6bb37c, EBX=0x00000002, ECX=0x133c0d90, EDX=0x00e7c6e4
ESP=0x00a9f7c8, EBP=0x00a9f7fc, ESI=0x009c8400, EDI=0x1322ee58
EIP=0x6d961d45, EFLAGS=0x00010282

Top of Stack: (sp=0x00a9f7c8)
0x00a9f7c8:   6d8dfc6c 00e7c6f0 00000002 009c8400
0x00a9f7d8:   009c8400 133c0d8a 011c86f0 00a9f7f8
0x00a9f7e8:   6d99a00e 6d99a01e 009c8400 133c0d8a
0x00a9f7f8:   00e7c6e0 00a9f830 011c8738 00e7c6e4
0x00a9f808:   03212fd0 011c870e 00a9f810 133c0d8a
0x00a9f818:   00a9f840 133c1070 00000000 133c0d90
0x00a9f828:   00000000 00a9f838 00a9f864 011c327d
0x00a9f838:   00000000 00000000 03212d60 00a9f844 

Instructions: (pc=0x6d961d45)
0x6d961d35:   5f 5e 5d c2 04 00 cc cc cc cc cc 15 8b ec 83 ec
0x6d961d45:   10 53 56 57 8b f9 8b 47 08 8b 70 1c 85 f6 75 05 


Stack: [0x00a50000,0x00aa0000],  sp=0x00a9f7c8,  free space=13d00a9f2fck
Native frames: (J=compiled Java code, j=interpreted, Vv=VM code, C=native code)
V  [jvm.dll+0x171d45]
j  java.util.jar.JavaUtilJarAccessImpl.setEagerValidation(Ljava/util/jar/JarFile;Z)V+2
j  com.sun.deploy.cache.CacheEntry.<clinit>()V+10
v  ~StubRoutines::call_stub
V  [jvm.dll+0xf3a9c]
V  [jvm.dll+0x186591]
V  [jvm.dll+0xf3b1d]
V  [jvm.dll+0xe32fc]
V  [jvm.dll+0xe37ab]
V  [jvm.dll+0xe3a8c]
V  [jvm.dll+0xe3bd2]
V  [jvm.dll+0x158c5f]
V  [jvm.dll+0x15940f]
V  [jvm.dll+0x159620]
V  [jvm.dll+0xf150b]
j  com.sun.jnlp.JNLPClassLoader.setDeployURLClassPathCallbacks(Lcom/sun/jnlp/JNLPClassLoader;Lcom/sun/jnlp/JNLPClassLoaderZ+0
j  com.sun.jnlp.JNLPClassLoader.createClassLoader()Lcom/sun/jnlp/JNLPClassLoader;+48
j  com.sun.javaws.Main.main([Ljava/lang/StringV+38
v  ~StubRoutines::call_stub
V  [jvm.dll+0xf3a9c]
V  [jvm.dll+0x186591]
V  [jvm.dll+0xf3b1d]
V  [jvm.dll+0xfd365]
V  [jvm.dll+0x104fbd]
C  [javaw.exe+0x2155]
C  [javaw.exe+0x8614]
C  [kernel32.dll+0xb729]

Java frames: (J=compiled Java code, j=interpreted, Vv=VM code)
j  java.util.jar.JavaUtilJarAccessImpl.setEagerValidation(Ljava/util/jar/JarFile;Z)V+2
j  com.sun.deploy.cache.CacheEntry.<clinit>()V+10
v  ~StubRoutines::call_stub
j  com.sun.jnlp.JNLPClassLoader.setDeployURLClassPathCallbacks(Lcom/sun/jnlp/JNLPClassLoader;Lcom/sun/jnlp/JNLPClassLoaderZ+0
j  com.sun.jnlp.JNLPClassLoader.createClassLoader()Lcom/sun/jnlp/JNLPClassLoader;+48
j  com.sun.javaws.Main.main([Ljava/lang/StringV+38
v  ~StubRoutines::call_stub

---------------  P R O C E S S  ---------------

Java Threads: ( => current thread )
  0x00eab400 JavaThread "traceMsgQueueThread" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=1388, stack(0x17360000,0x173b0000)]
  0x00e71000 JavaThread "Low Memory Detector" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4040, stack(0x01130000,0x01180000)]
  0x00e6a800 JavaThread "CompilerThread0" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4008, stack(0x010e0000,0x01130000)]
  0x00e69000 JavaThread "Attach Listener" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=1632, stack(0x01090000,0x010e0000)]
  0x00e67800 JavaThread "Signal Dispatcher" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3900, stack(0x01040000,0x01090000)]
  0x00e59c00 JavaThread "Finalizer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3720, stack(0x00f80000,0x00fd0000)]
  0x00e55000 JavaThread "Reference Handler" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2660, stack(0x00f30000,0x00f80000)]
=>0x009c8400 JavaThread "main" [_thread_in_vm, id=2880, stack(0x00a50000,0x00aa0000)]

Other Threads:
  0x00e52800 VMThread [stack: 0x00ee0000,0x00f30000] [id=328]
  0x00e83800 WatcherThread [stack: 0x171c0000,0x17210000] [id=384]

VM state:not at safepoint (normal execution)

VM Mutex/Monitor currently owned by a thread: None

Heap
 def new generation   total 4928K, used 417K [0x031c0000, 0x03710000, 0x08710000)
  eden space 4416K,   9% used [0x031c0000, 0x03228678, 0x03610000)
  from space 512K,   0% used [0x03610000, 0x03610000, 0x03690000)
  to   space 512K,   0% used [0x03690000, 0x03690000, 0x03710000)
 tenured generation   total 10944K, used 0K [0x08710000, 0x091c0000, 0x131c0000)
   the space 10944K,   0% used [0x08710000, 0x08710000, 0x08710200, 0x091c0000)
 compacting perm gen  total 12288K, used 2052K [0x131c0000, 0x13dc0000, 0x171c0000)
   the space 12288K,  16% used [0x131c0000, 0x133c1108, 0x133c1200, 0x13dc0000)
No shared spaces configured.

Dynamic libraries:
0x00400000 - 0x00424000 	C:\Programme\Java\jre6\bin\javaw.exe
0x7c910000 - 0x7c9c9000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdll.dll
0x7c800000 - 0x7c908000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
0x61750000 - 0x617b2000 	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\SYSFER.DLL
0x597d0000 - 0x59825000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\NETAPI32.dll
0x77da0000 - 0x77e4a000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ADVAPI32.dll
0x77e50000 - 0x77ee2000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\RPCRT4.dll
0x77fc0000 - 0x77fd1000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\Secur32.dll
0x77be0000 - 0x77c38000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcrt.dll
0x7e360000 - 0x7e3f1000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\USER32.dll
0x77ef0000 - 0x77f39000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\GDI32.dll
0x5cf00000 - 0x5cf26000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ShimEng.dll
0x715e0000 - 0x71659000 	C:\WINDOWS\AppPatch\AcLayers.DLL
0x7e670000 - 0x7ee91000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
0x77f40000 - 0x77fb6000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHLWAPI.dll
0x774b0000 - 0x775ed000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll
0x76620000 - 0x766d6000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\USERENV.dll
0x72f70000 - 0x72f96000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV
0x76330000 - 0x7634d000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\IMM32.DLL
0x773a0000 - 0x774a3000 	C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.2600.5512_x-ww_35d4ce83\comctl32.dll
0x7c340000 - 0x7c396000 	C:\Programme\Java\jre6\bin\msvcr71.dll
0x6d7f0000 - 0x6da97000 	C:\Programme\Java\jre6\bin\client\jvm.dll
0x76af0000 - 0x76b1e000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINMM.dll
0x6d7a0000 - 0x6d7ac000 	C:\Programme\Java\jre6\bin\verify.dll
0x6d320000 - 0x6d33f000 	C:\Programme\Java\jre6\bin\java.dll
0x6d000000 - 0x6d14a000 	C:\Programme\Java\jre6\bin\awt.dll
0x5b0f0000 - 0x5b128000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\uxtheme.dll
0x6d280000 - 0x6d288000 	C:\Programme\Java\jre6\bin\hpi.dll
0x76bb0000 - 0x76bbb000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSAPI.DLL
0x4fd50000 - 0x4fef6000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3d9.dll
0x6de80000 - 0x6de86000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3d8thk.dll
0x77bd0000 - 0x77bd8000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\VERSION.dll
0x6d7e0000 - 0x6d7ef000 	C:\Programme\Java\jre6\bin\zip.dll
0x746a0000 - 0x746ec000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSCTF.dll
0x77b10000 - 0x77b32000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\apphelp.dll
0x75250000 - 0x7527e000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\msctfime.ime
0x6d1d0000 - 0x6d1e3000 	C:\Programme\Java\jre6\bin\deploy.dll
0x77a50000 - 0x77ae6000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\CRYPT32.dll
0x77af0000 - 0x77b02000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSASN1.dll
0x770f0000 - 0x7717b000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\OLEAUT32.dll
0x408b0000 - 0x40996000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\WININET.dll
0x01180000 - 0x01189000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\Normaliz.dll
0x452e0000 - 0x45413000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll
0x40f50000 - 0x41138000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\iertutil.dll
0x6d600000 - 0x6d613000 	C:\Programme\Java\jre6\bin\net.dll
0x71a10000 - 0x71a27000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2_32.dll
0x71a00000 - 0x71a08000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2HELP.dll
0x6d620000 - 0x6d629000 	C:\Programme\Java\jre6\bin\nio.dll
0x6d6a0000 - 0x6d6e6000 	C:\Programme\Java\jre6\bin\regutils.dll

VM Arguments:
jvm_args: -Xbootclasspath/a:C:\Programme\Java\jre6\lib\javaws.jar;C:\Programme\Java\jre6\lib\deploy.jar;C:\Programme\Java\jre6\lib\plugin.jar -Djava.security.policy=file:C:\Programme\Java\jre6\lib\security\javaws.policy -DtrustProxy=true -Xverify:remote -Djnlpx.home=C:\Programme\Java\jre6\bin -Dsun.awt.warmup=true -Djnlpx.origFilenameArg=C:\\Dokumente und Einstellungen\\Werkstatt\\Lokale Einstellungen\\Temporary Internet Files\\Content.IE5\\LJUY0Q00\\startEWA[4].jnlp -Djnlpx.remove=true -Djnlpx.splashport=1476 -Djnlpx.jvm=C:\Programme\Java\jre6\bin\javaw.exe 
java_command: com.sun.javaws.Main C:\DOKUME~1\WERKST~1\LOKALE~1\Temp\javaws23
Launcher Type: SUN_STANDARD

Environment Variables:
PATH=C:\Programme\Java\jre6\bin;C:\WINDOWS\system32;C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\System32\Wbem;C:\Programme\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static;C:\PROGRA~1\IBM\CLIENT~1;C:\PROGRA~1\IBM\CLIENT~1\Shared;C:\PROGRA~1\IBM\CLIENT~1\Emulator;;"C:\Programme\Java\jre6\bin"
USERNAME=Werkstatt
OS=Windows_NT
PROCESSOR_IDENTIFIER=x86 Family 16 Model 6 Stepping 2, AuthenticAMD



---------------  S Y S T E M  ---------------

OS: Windows XP Build 2600 Service Pack 3

CPU:total 2 (2 cores per cpu, 1 threads per core) family 16 model 6 stepping 2, cmov, cx8, fxsr, mmx, sse, sse2, sse3, popcnt, mmxext, 3dnow, 3dnowext, lzcnt, sse4a

Memory: 4k page, physical 3406952k(2585816k free), swap 5336336k(4647736k free)

vm_info: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (17.1-b03) for windows-x86 JRE (1.6.0_22-b04), built on Sep 15 2010 00:56:36 by "java_re" with MS VC++ 7.1 (VS2003)

time: Sat Oct 30 09:16:58 2010
elapsed time: 0 seconds


----------



## XHelp (3. Nov 2010)

Das ganze tritt wann auf, wie auf, wo auf? Neuinstallation schon versucht?


----------



## jumper474 (3. Nov 2010)

an sich wärend der Anwendung in unregelmäßigen Abständen, aber eben häufiger werdend. Neuinstallation nicht direkt, nur das Update.


----------



## XHelp (3. Nov 2010)

"nur das Update" heißt "du hast das Update installiert und seit dem tritt dieser Fehler auf"?


----------



## jumper474 (3. Nov 2010)

nicht ganz, ich hatte die updates installiert und der Fehler tritt trotzdem noch auf...


----------



## XHelp (3. Nov 2010)

Gute Frage... ist es denn irgendein spaciges Programm, was du ausführst oder tritt er auch bei "Hallo Welt" auf?
Kannst ja das Programm woanders testen und bei die jre neuinstallieren.


----------



## jumper474 (3. Nov 2010)

ist für Ersatzteilmagement in einem Autohaus mit Zugriff auf die Herstellersite. Wird also dem o-8-15 Anwender eher weniger passieren.


----------

